# Inbred To an EXTREME



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, I was unable to get a picture of the fish in question, however, with my mediocre skills in paint, I drew a NOT EXAGGERATED picture of the shape that these poor guppies were in. The second picture is one that I found of another guppy, who's deformation is less extreme.









With this, I would like to ask all 'hobbyists' PLEASE keep the inbreeding to a minimum! I know that people like to keep the fish lines going in this way, but these poor babies were FULL GROWN. Someone actually didn't cull them, and when I asked the store, they said that they (along with their normal looking sisters and brothers) were surrenders. 

Fish like this don't often make it to the store, or live for that matter, but these poor things were doing their hardest to keep up with the rest, and actually looked PREGNANT despite the obvious curvature in their spine, which would suggest that they are infertile, normally.

Adding new blood, once a few broodings, would cut down on this so much, and keep these poor fry from having such horribly, stressful lives.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've seen them like that before. Actually in a turtle tank, they outnumbered the normal guppies, suggesting that they actually are more adept at avoiding turtle predators.

Still, I agree. Sometimes it is necessary to cull or to branch out a line, for the sake of the fish.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw one just like the pic you drew at a petsmart once. poor guy. he would have been sooo pretty if not having the deformity...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It can be inbreeding, but you can also get weird spines from nutritional deficiencies and some diseases. Some people simply will not cull. That leads to excessive quantities of prolific fish like guppies.

If you separate fish into A and B tanks. And breed the fry of A to the fry of B, then split into A and B again. Then fish only breed with first cousins and don't get any more inbred than the European royals. 

But even 'good' line of line-bred fish will seem to 'crash' eventually and need new blood.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a guppy that looks like the one you drew. I kept it rather then rehoming it due to that reason.. just really hoping it doesn't breed with the one male I have.. it was like 1/10th of an each at the time the rest were rehomed. Was expecting the gourami or danios to eat it honestly. Didn't even know if it was a male or female yet. No other livebearers, dont really like them.


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

As emc7 mentiond the A and B method helps you must cull them the same guppies can be kept and breed this way for many years 15 – 20 years with out adding new blood.


----------



## FrichKazzone (Nov 10, 2011)

he would have been sooo pretty if not having the deformity


----------

